# Swim In Peace, Ananda <3



## Phoenix777 (May 14, 2017)

Sweet Ananda, bright yellow and blue
A gentle soul exuded from you
You were my first and I loved you dearly
You also showed your trust in me clearly 
Swim in peace, my beautiful friend
Your eternal sea has no end
<3 

–––––––

Ananda had a very severe case of dropsy. I did everything I could to treat the condition. It seems he was holding on and waiting for me to greet him this morning as I did the same time every morning. He passed away 5-10 minutes later with me by his side. 

S.I.P. Ananda


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm so sorry that he didn't make it!! I know you did everything you could to help him be well again. (((HUGS)))


----------



## ReticentTeacup (May 7, 2017)

I'm sorry for your loss. SIP Ananda.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm so sorry you lost him. S.I.P Ananda.


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Aww, I'm so sorry. It's hard when your first guy dies. SIP Ananda.


----------



## firewood04 (Dec 24, 2015)

Find your place under the Rainbow Bridge! Take comfort in the fact that you tried to save him and that you gave him a wonderful home in life.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss... SIP Ananda.


----------



## mimi619 (Mar 12, 2017)

SIP Ananda So sorry for your loss


----------



## Kevinthefish (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm really sorry, I know you cared for him very much and did everything you could


----------



## Wildsho (Jan 24, 2016)

So sorry for the loss on Ananda, S.I.P boy


----------



## Phoenix777 (May 14, 2017)

Thank you, everyone. <3
I buried him this morning with one of his Java Ferns - it was his favorite plant.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 9, 2008)

Sorry for your loss


----------

